# [OFF] Virtualisation des E/S en hardware

## El_Goretto

Suite au thread suivant, on en est venu à parler de cette fonction normalement prévue pour la norme PCIe2.0, et qui permettrait de virtualiser matériellement les périphériques sur ce type de port...

Forcément, ça intéresse pas mal de monde, mais le problème c'est qu'on a du mal à trouver de la doc sur ce qu'il en est réellement.

Ceci est donc un appel à contribution, si vous avez des liens ou savez des choses, faites péter  :Smile: 

http://www.pcisig.com/specifications/

article

--

edit: retrait de " avec PCIe2.0" du titre, suite au thème VT-d.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bonne initiative car on a fait dériver le thread précédent...

concrètement qu'est ce que ça permettrait de faire avec xen sur mon ordi avec sa 9600GT en PCIe2.0 ? un accès pour chaque MV à la carte graphique et son accélération matérielle ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben, je ne sais pas si concrètement çà sera le cas (la théorie et la pratique, hein), mais c'est ce que j'espère furieusement  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si la CG elle même ne gère pas le pcie 2.0, et plus spécifiquement la possibilité de séparé les I/O c'est pas la peine amha. Reste à savoir si il est possible d'avoir 2 CG et qu'on puisse séparer les accès host et vm, chacun ayant une CG.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  Reste à savoir si il est possible d'avoir 2 CG et qu'on puisse séparer les accès host et vm, chacun ayant une CG.

 

Ce n'est plus de la virtualisation matérielle (=de matériel)...

----------

## El_Goretto

Je relance ce thread, car avec les nehalem, on a vu l'introduction d'une mystérieuse (pour moi) fonction, VT-d, Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O.

La doc officielle par ici.

Je mobilise mon neurone sur le sujet, pour voir en quoi ça va nous être utile, à nous les linuxiens qui voulont de la 3D native dans nos VMs.

--

un pdf qu'il fait envie! Direct Access to Graphics Card Leveraging VT-d Technical Report. Et ça parle de Xen et tout.... Attention, ya du poil.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, si j'ai bien compris le VT-d ne sert qu'à réaliser un passthrough, donc cacher un matériel au dom0 pour en donner le plein contrôle au domU.

 *http://www.intel.com/technology/itj/2006/v10i3/2-io/6-future-hardware-support.htm wrote:*   

> While VT-d enables the direct assignment of devices to guest VMs, it does not directly facilitate the efficient sharing of devices across multiple guest VMs. Such efficient sharing is not feasible without fundamental changes in the way that devices present their resources to the platform. Further work is being done in the PCI-SIG [21] [22] to enhance the PCI Express* specifications to enable devices to be shared. 

 

Donc non, c'est toujours pas çà.

----------

